# What color should my seat belts be?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

guys,

My 70 conv GTO had a tan interior installed by the previous owner. It is an all new interior from legendary and looks pretty good, but he seems to have tried painting the previous seat belts, rather than dye them with the proper dye. The original interior was green and he painted the belts brown. Unfortunately the brown paint is now flaking off. Pretending the car had an original tan interior, what color should the belts be? I thought they were supposed to be tan and he chose to paint them brown because it was a dark enough color to cover the orignal green. I've been looking on e-bay, but I've never seen brown belts for those early GM cars, only the tan ones. Anyone know?

Mike


----------

